

Ad Revenue? - lakeeffect

I have heard adsense isnt the thing to do any more to generate extra revenue on a site, if your not using adsense what are you using?
If you are using adsense what ballpark range are you getting per thousand clicks?  What percent of page views end up in a click?
======
snewe
Try pubmatic.com: they give you a ton of advertising options and optimize the
rotations. Note that you should give them time for the latter. I have seen a
15-20% increase in eCPM.

------
steveplace
If your site is in a niche. You can pull affiliate offers. If you have a site
about custom leather chihuahua leashes, you can sell from petco.

Look at cj.com. As an example.

Or you could do private ad sales.

------
noodle
it really depends a lot on what your page/app does, and the target market.
there's no one ad provider, service or format that is the 100% best in every
situation.

------
adam_b
There are also products that are designed to work in concert with Adsense. The
company I work for, Adroll.com, enables publishers to use Adsense as back
fill, set a reserve eCPM, and earn premium CPMs by banding together with other
similar publishers. I hope this is helpful.

------
greyman
How much from Adsense? It depends on your niche, on how aggresively you put
the ads and many other factors.

Talking about very rough average estimation, let's say you can make around
$0.01 from one visit.

------
gexla
If you can make a lot of money from Adsense then you can likely make a
boatload more in direct ad sales.

Google does great with Adsense though. ;)

